

Oneko: The cat chasing the mouse (cursor) - coolwanglu
http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man6/oneko.6.html

======
edent
! I remember having this on early versions of Windows. Such fun memories. Glad
I can have this on Linux :-)

~~~
bobbo3
It's pretty old and should have been on Linux a long time ago. Or is this just
a flashback memory and inspiration about the availability not being just Win?

(ftp://ftp.connect.org.uk/hpux/X11/Demos/xneko-2.00/xneko-2.00.man.html)

------
bobbo3
All I see (latest Chrome on Vista) is a man page on an Ubuntu website for the
oneko software.

Should there be anything else?

------
Millennium
I wonder what CLAMP has to say about that CCS-mod.

~~~
coolwanglu
I wonder have long will they get to know this stuff.

